

Nethserver: simplify your CentOS - alefattorini

NethServer is an operating system based on CentOS &#x2F; RHEL, designed for small and medium businesses with a powerful web interface that simplifies the most common administrative tasks, a fast and easy installation and lots of pre-configured modules can be installed with a single click: mailserver, gateway, firewall UTM, fileserver, IPS&#x2F;IDS, groupware, owncloud. Hope that the site is quite comprehensive and can give you a complete overview. www.nethserver.org
======
vog
Why did you put that great description here, rather than directly on the
website?

~~~
alefattorini
do you like our home page? Is it quite clear?

~~~
vog
It is beautiful and artistic, but not very informative. I'd prefer the other
way around.

I had to look hard to find actual information, and even then I only got tiny
text snippets.

If your website targets casual users, this may be great (I don't know). But if
your website targets technical people, you should consider a complete
redesign.

~~~
alefattorini
Thanks for your feedback, I'll keep account. What typy of information, which
aren't immediately visible, are you looking for?

~~~
vog
I find it hard to take this question seriously. Is this some simulation of
"showing interest to feedback" without actually reading the feedback?

In case this question is meant seriously:

Please re-read read my very first comment. I believe it already answered your
question.

------
alefattorini
Official Site: www.nethserver.org

